# Official Game Thread: New York @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / MSG / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *SWEEP ?* 








*VS*









*New York Knicks (32-47) (11-29 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (46-34) (26-14 at home)









United Center, Tuesday April 19th, 2005
New York @ Chicago 7:30pm	CSN-CHI / MSG / NBALP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*GeorgiaTech-6'2-MARBURY <> Michigan-6'5-CRAWFORD <> Villanova-6'10-THOMAS <> G'Town-6'8-SWEETNEY <> TCU-6'9-THOMAS*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Detroit-6'5-JACKSON <> Drexel-6'7-ROSE <> UCLA-6'8-ARIZA <> Michigan-6'9-TAYLOR*

*---*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


*Season Series*







vs








86 vs 84
88 @ 86
102 @ 94
3-0

*BDG's Sweepstake*
*OK here is the new deal...i'm tired of checking the point differential, so i'll just add the points to the jackpot. only exact score will get you the money. 600 points Jackpot (everytime exact score doesnt get predicted jackpot gets a 200pts raise)*


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Bulls 96
Knicks 85


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 88
Knicks 86


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Knicks are done for the season. 

Bulls 102

Knicks 91


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Bulls- 95.

Knicks- 83.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

The game is meaningless to the Knicks, so Crawford will go for 40!

Ben with 30, 21 in the 4th quarter outdueling Jamal.


Bulls 105
Knicks 91

Chandler 17 reb 5 blk
:swammi:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i wonder how much playing time law will get. is he ready to play? does he know the playbook? may be 5-12 minutes


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

104










88


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

since *:evil: cable conglomerate cablevision* has blocked time warner cable subscribers from MSG, and time warner has also blacked out the chicago feed, i will not be able to view the final home game of the regular season. *sigh*

gonna listen to the radio feed - while keeping an eye on nets/wiz. 

felt like sharing my minor inconvenience/major irritation with you all. thank you. 







we will sweep the knicks. and it will feel _gooooooooood._


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Bulls 108 
Knickerbockers 97


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

We DON'T CARE ABOUT THE ****ING YANKEES AND METS!!!! ****ING MSG!!!!!! :curse:

Edit: We don't care about no stinkin hockey either..... :curse:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

we have the best players introduction in the league


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

espn radio feed with bill and neil

i think jamal just got booed during the knicks intro


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> we have the best players introduction in the league


No...no we don't. In fact, I wish we'd retire it.

It was great during the championship years...but that was 7 years ago. And it was old then. Now its just plain LAME.
:clown: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> espn radio feed with bill and neil
> 
> i think jamal just got booed during the knicks intro


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> espn radio feed with bill and neil
> 
> i think jamal just got booed during the knicks intro



That's cold. And really a shame.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

****ing MSG. They missed the tip.

Controlled by the knicks. Thomas with a long three. Tipped out by the Bulls Knick Ball. 

Kurt THomas long jumper at the top of the key; no good.

Othella working his magic right block. Jump shot rims out. 

Sweets with a miss but a good tip in by Craw. Knicks up 2-0.

Marbury grabs a trunover and launches a 3; good. 5-0.

Hinrich with the quick answer. 5-2 Knick.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Nocioni with a cut off the dribble. 5-4 Knick. Noc has been driving well of late.

Crawford, drives out of control into the lane, but it is deflected off a bull.

Noc subs out having problems. points to his head. ug. 

Airball for Tim Thomas and the bulls draw a 24 second violation.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Noce hurt!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> ****ing MSG. They missed the tip.


Too busy telling us about the overrated yankees, the terrible mets, and a hockey league that doesn't exist....




Oh....and.... :curse:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Harrington misses a wing jumper. It looks like he is forcing it tonight.

Knicks respond with a turnover and the Bulls bring it the other way.

Harrington to Davis in the low post. Pulls a prayer turnaround and bailed out by a foul on Sweets. HIts both at the line. 6-5 Bull. 8:42 in left in the quarter.

Marbury misses long jumper. Du with the long rebound.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Can Anyone PLEASE give me a link or tell me if there is a link for the game tonite ? AUdio Feed?
Please help!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

hey, SST. I can do pbp. You can enjoy the game today.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

stolen by Duhon. pass to Hinrich for the easy layup . 10-5 Chicago 7 min 1st q.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Can Anyone PLEASE give me a link or tell me if there is a link for the game tonite ? AUdio Feed?
> Please help!


go to www.nba.com audio league pass is free


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich with another basket. 8-5 Chi town.

Knicks almost turn it over. Crawford dribbling [and one esque ] but is bailed out by a Davis reach in.

No worries as the knicks turn the ball over.

Bulls go back into Harrington trying to work the post. and Big O draws a second foul on Sweets. Non-shooting.

Harrington misses another jumper from the wing. Cat thinks he's Jordan when NY comes to town.

Crawford turnover on a lazy pass. The Bulls run the other direction and Hinrich converts on a fast break layup. 10 straight for Chi town. Bulls up 10-5. 

Bulls are doubling on every opportunity playing pressure D. Looks like Skiles is getting ready for the playoffs.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

go to nba.com

the audio pass thing "inside ticket" is FREE this week!!!

:banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Taylor inside fadeaway jumper over Othella. MISS

Griffin drives and draws a foul on Tim Thomas. layup miss. will shoot 2.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> hey, SST. I can do pbp. You can enjoy the game today.


 enjoyin the game means doing my tax homework . can i procrastinate till the end of the quarter and then let you takeover?
:biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Maurice Taylor with a dunk from a pass by Marbury.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> enjoyin the game means doing my tax homework . can i procrastinate till the end of the quarter and then let you takeover?
> :biggrin:


 alright.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Taylor with a wild miss and the Bulls are back the other way. Davis misses from the wing.

Good news as Noc -- who was in the locker room -- comes back to the court.

Knicks miss another quick shot. Duhon Misses a 3. Crawford on the break feeds Tim Thomas for the dunk. Bulls 12-9.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Thhhhhhhhaaaaaaaannnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkssssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol @ bill and neil..

_knicks guards just wave at you as you go by_


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Duhon inside with the pretty inside move for a layup. Bulls 14-9.

Chandler has checked in.

JC hits 3. 2-3 from the field. 14-11.

Griffin with a turnaround in the lane. No Good.

Crawford slips coming the other way. Foul on Hinrich; his first.

Noc checks in with Gordon. Announcers speculate that Noc looked Dizzy.

Thomas with a move in the paint and Noc draws the offensive. Good acting.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Crawford, through his legs, around the back, . . out of bounds. 

Hinrich misses open 3. 

Kurt Thomas tries a hook in the paint on Chandler. Foul called on Hinrich. His second and he has to sit down.

Duhon Back in.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> go to nba.com
> 
> the audio pass thing "inside ticket" is FREE this week!!!
> 
> :banana:



Odd. So is NBA league pass on comcast. That explains why I've been getting the games for free for the last week. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Noc with a strong rebound in the paint. Give and go between Chandler and Gordon. Flails wildly and misses even more wildly. Craw comes the other way and drills a quick 3. Bulls 14-13

Timeout Knicks.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Odd. So is NBA league pass on comcast. That explains why I've been getting the games for free for the last week. :clap: :clap: :clap:


it's a promotion to get people to sign up for the playoffs.

edit: which makes no sense, aren't the playoffs all on nat'l tv?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> it's a promotion to get people to sign up for the playoffs.



Which is odd, since most of the games are televised anyway.....

Who would do that now????

And its even more odd considering that on Dish Network, NBA LP still doesn't work if you haven't already paid for it.... :curse:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Gordon stolen by Rose but he turns it over. Chandler with a layup.

Marbury gets it going on a long jumper.

Chandler misses a layup.

KT with a long jumper. He finally hits. Kick 14-17. 1:02 left.

Gordon fires a 3; Good! His first. 17-17.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Gorodn forces a layup. Knicks grab the board. Crawford P and R with KT. Misses. But Malic Rose puts in the follow. 

Gordon to Noc fismires at the end of the quarter. Knicks by 2, 17-19.

Spongy's the man!


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Bulls went very flat for the last few minutes of the quarter. Trail 19-17 after 1st...meanwhile, Wizards down 24 to the Nets early in the 3rd quarter (Jason Kidd had 26 (!!) points at the half)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow nets all over the wiz 75-52.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man we have no low post presence. O needs to step up... Bring in FUNDEBURKE!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon brings it up. to Noc. Gordon for three. MISS

Jamal brings it up. to Mo Taylor. 18 footer. GOOD

Duhon ot Gordon. bad pass. Knicks recover. Jackson brings it up and gets fouled by Gordon.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> it's a promotion to get people to sign up for the playoffs.
> 
> edit: which makes no sense, aren't the playoffs all on nat'l tv?



I was wondering that myself. A game or two ago Tom and Johnny made mention of calling playoff games, which led me to think either:

1. 1st round at least has at least some local games.
2. Perhaps they do a national/regional simulcast like when ESPN or TNT picks up a Bulls game in addition to Comcast.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk and Pike in. Jackson to Malik Rose. Rose shoots an airball. 24 second shot clock.

hinrich drives. layup and miss. Crawford makes one on the other end.

Nocioni runner MISS.

Chandler get chopped in the throat.

Jamal for three MISS. Kurt Thomas jumper GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> I was wondering that myself. A game or two ago Tom and Johnny made mention of calling playoff games, which led me to think either:
> 
> 1. 1st round at least has at least some local games.
> 2. Perhaps they do a national/regional simulcast like when ESPN or TNT picks up a Bulls game in addition to Comcast.


 it's been so long that we forget how it works. I think ESPN Bulls games should be shown on ABC.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Game one is on TNT :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella karate chopped Tyson in the throat. They are on a 20-5 run.

JYD in for the Knicks. Nocioni gets the ball. to Hinrich. Hinrich with a crazy floater. MISS. Othella gets the board. to AD. to Pike for three GOOD. 24-20 Knicks

Jamal on a drive to the basket miss.

Pike for three MISS.

JYD to Jackson. he rests. drives. to Mo Taylor 20 footer MISS.

Pike drives to the hole to AD. bobbles OOB Knick ball.

Harrington gets called for a foul as he falls down.

Jermaine Jackson 18 footer GOOD.

Duhon sets up the offense. to Pike on the outside. Othella crosscourt pass to Nocioni. to AD for a 15 footer MISS.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

If the Bulls keep this offensive performance up, we have no shot in the playoffs. [edit] ugly.





[edit mask curse. please refrain. miz]


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich had 2 fouls and Duhon came in earlier.

Mo Taylor jumper GOOD.

Pike fakes, jumper MISS. Tyson back in.

Tyson guarding Taylor. backs off a jumper MISS.

Duhon, dribbles, out to Nocioni. 18 footer GOOD.

Rose awkward jumper MISS. Duhon drives. Tyson screens for Du. Duhon drives floater. GOOD. Timeout.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm amazed that so many of these players 6'9 and above don't have a standard hookshot in their REGULAR repertoire.  

Its kinda embarrasing really......


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

29-24. Knicks. Jackson sets up. Pargo on him. to JYD. to Marbury. Marbury pass to JYD. shotclock violation on Knicks. Dore making fun of JYD.

Pargo to AD. nice pass. AD with an acrobatic move to the basket.

Mo Taylor, backs his way in. MISS. Duhon hustles and almosts steals the ball. OOB Knick ball.

Jackson to Sweetney, jumper MISS.

Nocioni dribbles, pass to Duhon for three. AIRBALL.

Jackson comes out Jamal back in for the Knicks.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Jackson comes out Jamal back in for the Knicks.


And more boos. I thought we had mre class than that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal gets his three point shot blocked. Sweetney gets called for the foul. Bulls ball.

Duhon to Pargo. to AD. back out to Nocioni. Nocioni throws the ball away. 

Marbury brings it up. to Kurt. to JYD. JYD spins fadeaway. MISS. Dore makes fun of him again. 

Nocioni jumper MISS.

Marbury for three MISS. knicks board. Jamal for three MISS.

Pargo for three GOOD! Marbury jumper Airball. JYD boards shoots GOOD.
Pargo another jumper

33-32 Knicks.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Pargo with 3 straight 3's.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pargo is lighting jamal up like a christmas tree!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Marbury drives MISS. JYD boards back to Marbury. Drives. GOOD

Pargo is on fire. for three!

35-34 Knicks

Marbury drives again. 

Pargo drives pass to Tyson. bad pass Knicks recover. deadball timeout. 37-34 Knicks.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Future said:


> If the Bulls keep this offensive performance up, we have no shot in the playoffs. [edit] ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miz, could you use a color that is just a LITTLE harder on the eyes next time??? :biggrin:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

:laugh:


mizenkay said:


> pargo is lighting jamal up like a christmas tree!


:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Pargo with 3 straight 3's.


 actually one was a 2. since he has 8 points now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lawrence Funderburke in!!!!!!!!! Clean those boards up.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Pargo at the buzzer,
Kerr: "If its good it goooes"


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Pargo is making skiles' attempt to "make an example out of Ben Gordon" look good.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal splits a pair for FT's

38-34 Knicks. 

Duhon to Pargo. back to Duhon. to Lawrence. kick out to Duhon for three. MISS.

Thomas knocks down a 13 foot jumper.

Duhon sets up. drives. loses his balance. floater GOOD!

A three by Trevor Ariza. OUCH. with .8 seconds left.

Pargo halfcourt shot. OOOH almost.

43-36 Knicks halftime?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What happened to Gordon?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Future said:


> What happened to Gordon?


3 straight bad plays, including one on D...landed him on the permanant pine for the rest of the half. (it was easier since Pargo came in and lit it up).


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

this reminds me a lot of the Orlando game. You can tell the Bulls just want to win more. I don't think it's going to be all that close in the end.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

(100-84 nets with 5 to go)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Future said:


> What happened to Gordon?


 Gordon turns the ball over and then fouls someone immediately. Skiles is looking for instant offense and he's found the right person in Pargo. We need to ride him the rest of the way.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> this reminds me a lot of the Orlando game. You can tell the Bulls just want to win more. I don't think it's going to be all that close in the end.


 just like when they played the Knicks a while back. sucky slow start. We'll finish them...no problem.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

DMD asked me the other day: "Are Gordon and Pargo really that different?" 

I didn't have an answer.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> DMD asked me the other day: "Are Gordon and Pargo really that different?"
> 
> I didn't have an answer.



Their respective potentials are very different. We are pretty much seeing the player that Pargo will be for most of his career. We still have no idea who Ben will be. Maybe he'll be another pargo. Maybe he'll be lghtyears better.....


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

john?john from greece?are u here?And i was wondering why we lose and we can't score.My bad!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Looks like the Knicks are killing us on the boards. What happened to Chandler and Noc controlling the boards?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Craw and Hinrich going head to head! This is every posters wet dream :biggrin:.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Harrington drives scores.

Jamal. setsup . Marbury pass to Crawford.back to Steph. to Rose for the jumper. GOOD.

Marbury behind the back pass to Jamal. Kurt Thomas jumper. GOOD

Duhon to Hinrich. Hinrich steps back 3. GOOD

guards Jamal. Marbury behind the back. to Sweetney. swings to Jamal. for three. GOOD.

Hinrich drives fingerroll GOOD 50-43 Knicks.

Nocioni jumper MISS. Jamal. to Kurt Thomas. GOOD.

Duhon sets up. to AD to Hinrich. Hinrich for three GOOD. 52-46. Knicks. 

Duhon gets it knocked away by Marbury. Hinrich drives bounced to harrington. Sweetney. touched it OOB Bulls ball.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Craw and Hinrich going head to head! This is every posters wet dream :biggrin:.


Except mine.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Noc is playin like Adrian Griffin did against Washington....GARBAGE!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

AD is really showing his age lately.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

neil and bill enjoy telling the listeners how jamal plays defense with his hands down.

neil: _when will jamal defend with his hands up?_

bill: _uh, next year_


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Is anyone on the Bulls going to play defense tonight? The Knicks are WIDE OPEN on the perimeter every time down the floor.

Don't they realize they HAVE to win tonight, regardless of the result of the Wizards-Nets game? Otherwise, if they lose tomorrow to Indiana and Washington wins, the Wiz get home court!

Too may flippin' perimeter jumpers and NO offensive (or defensive) rebounds! No defense and no energy. What's the matter with these guys right now? Do they WANT to start the playoffs on the road?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Except mine.


 actually, mine neither.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

wizards lost!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

lets start playin like we can....


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Future said:


> Noc is playin like Adrian Griffin did against Washington....GARBAGE!!!



And skiles smartly takes him out.

Gordon needs to learn the power of the headfake.


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

john dore made it seem like the Wizards came back and won "oh man the wizards"


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls lookin very lackadaisical out there.... man, where is the damn energy.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> wizards lost!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


So, that means the magic # to clinch homecourt is down to 1 now, correct?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon might end up shooting below 40% on the year.


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

BG!! for 333333333333


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

AnaMayShun said:


> So, that means the magic # to clinch homecourt is down to 1 now, correct?


 correct


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben with the 3... cmon, lets have the fans get into this game. There is no flow... lets get this lead back!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

AnaMayShun said:


> So, that means the magic # to clinch homecourt is down to 1 now, correct?



right!!!!!!!!


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Future said:


> Ben with the 3... cmon, lets have the fans get into this game. There is no flow... lets get this lead back!


 exactly


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich jumper MISS. AD fouls Malik. Malik will shoot two. Gordon comes in. 
Rose splits FT's
Duhon setups. to Gordon. to Hinrich in the corner for three. MISS 53-46 Knicks 6:56 left.
Kurt Thomas misses a jumper. AD boards.

Gordon shoots MISS. 

Jamal drives to Sweetney. Sweetney dunk GOOD.

offensive foul on Sweetney. Tyson comes in. Ariza comes in.

Ben Gordon for three GOOD. 55-52 Knicks.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

HookEmHorns said:


> correct


See, now i'm not as dumb as I look over the net.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> wizards lost!!!!!!!!!!!!



yup. now the bulls must take care of their own business.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mrabury setups. drives jumper. GOOD

Duhon left wing. to Hinrich downlow. Tyson clutches layup GOOD.

Marbury through the lane. gets fouled by Gordon. Marbury to shoot two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

59-54 Knicks

Ariza gets called for the foul. his first. Inbound pass gets stolen by Marbury. Ariza gives it to Rose. to JC. JC gets it knocked out by Gordon. 

Hinrich stops pops. MISS. AD another board. Duhon gets his floater blocked. Gordon steals it. to Hinrich from the corner. drives layup GOOD.

Ariza for three GOOD.

Hinrich answers with a three of his own.!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Duhon gets wacked going to the hoop. no call. grr. 

clyde frasier calls the bulls "neophytes." that sounds dirty?


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

ok, johnny red, that was not a block even if there was no foul, and it was a foul


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, that play where Marbury got a foul on Tyson happened almost exactly the same way to Duhon on the otherside of the court a few plays back... such BS!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

neophyte

n 1: a plant that is found in an area where it had not been recorded previously 2: any new participant in some activity [syn: newcomer, fledgling, fledgeling, starter, freshman, newbie, entrant] 3: a new convert being taught the principles of Christianity by a catechist [syn: catechumen]


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Marbury used his off arm to clear out Tyson, but they call the foul on Chandler!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Marbury gets fouled by Tyson. he will shoot two. 

makes both. 64-59 Knicks. Duhon gives it to Ben. Ben jumper MISS. Ariza? three MISS

Hinrich drives layup MISS. Stephon gets called for the foul.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Hinrich is playing like an all-star.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

I'm taking it that Pargo is back on the bench. He's 4-5 from the field i believe. I think Skiles should insert back in the game, to get some more offense.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk goin' nuts.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

so disappointing when teams consistently get offensive rebounds on us, game after game. And how we get pounded on the glass in general sometimes


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I like watching the Bulls, and I don't like the Knicks.. but I have to cheer for the Knicks so the Bulls have something to play for tomorrow so the Sixers still have a shot at the 6th seed. 

I'm afraid if Chicago wins tonight, they'll start prepping for the playoffs asap, since they will have clinched homecourt.


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Go Bulls!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like all the *****ing by rose and marburyis paying off......


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Gordon playing Pargo's role. 11 points in 13 minutes.


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Bg!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This is the Ben we know!!! Good stuff!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Gordon....and gordon again.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gordon heating up 30 seconds early.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich hits the first FT. swishes the second one.

Marbury brings it up. to Thomas, pass to a cutting Marbury. MISS. Rose spins. layup BLOCKED by Tyson.

long 2 for Ben!

foul called on Tyson as Rose was driving on him.

Rose to Marbury. to Rose. missed the pass.

Gordon jumper. MISS. Duhon 3 MISS. 

Jamal Crawford drives MISS. gets his miss and gets it in.

Hinrich with a fadeaway jumper MISS.

Marbury drives through the lane. kick out to Rose. Rose jumper GOOD.

Hinrich another jumper MISS. Marbury drives blocked by chandler. Duhon to Hinrich. back to Duhon to Ben in the corner. for three GOOD!

68-66 23 seconds. 

Jamal one-on-one on with Hinrich. Jamal can't get past Hinrich. Jamal throws the pass one handed. STOLEN by Noc. Ben goes coast to coast. drives, late layup GOOD! and 1!.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Come on Knicks don't do it like this.

Jamal Crawford is really pressing out there, he's trying to do too much offensively, which causes things like that turnover where he threw the ball right to Gordon.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Gordon playing Pargo's role. 11 points in 13 minutes.



I must admit. That made me chuckle. :laugh:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon is the man.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Marbury to Jamal. a three. MISS!

69-68 Bulls. end of 3rd.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Come on baby! Let's clinch it tonight!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Kirk goin' nuts.


:biggrin:

hey vega? what happened to the red?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Hinrich hits the first FT. swishes the second one.
> Jamal one-on-one on with Hinrich. Jamal can't get past Hinrich. Jamal throws the pass one handed. STOLEN by Ben. Ben goes coast to coast. drives, late layup GOOD! and 1!.


Another time for good measure.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

B Gizzle is the man, you know you've arrived in teh NBA when the refs let you take four steps and simply call a foul on the opposing team


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> hey vega? what happened to the red?


What? Red?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Another time for good measure.


 oops. Noc got credit for the steal. Ben had a great move to the basket.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Chandlers hurt?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

johnny redd cracks me up- do we believe that he REALLY didnt see Ben jump over his back? And furthermore do we REALLY believe Dore didn't see it either or did he just not want to make Red look stupid?


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Tyson is a beast and is showing a great example of leadership playing hurt


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> What? Red?


i thought you were a mod?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal with a fadeaway jumper. 

Hinrich left wing. one handed pass to a driving Nocioni. Ariza gets called for the blocking foul. will shoot two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jackson sets up. drives the lane to Ariza. Ariza gets the dunk. (Ariza does well against us. )

Ben drives kicks out to Hinrich. Hinrich for three GOOD!.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Kirk Kirk Kirk


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> i thought you were a mod?


Damn, maybe they demoted me.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Duhon's a keeper.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jackson to Taylor. Taylor spins fadeaway. MISS. Taylor boards. to Jamal. Jamal jumper GOOD.

Duhon drives right by his man for the layup. GOOD.
Jamal to Ariza. to Taylor downlow. posts up on Tyson. Tyson gets called for the foul. Ariza will shoot two.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Duhon's a keeper.


he's doing well for himself.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Taylor misses the second. Knicks board. JYD? dunked it.

Ben good move drives layup MISS. Tyson gets called for the foul. over the back.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Walt Clyde is going for the Guinness World Record of saying "Neophyte" in a telecast.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni gets called for the foul. Ariza shoots. 

Noc out Othella in.

Gordon to Duhon. Duhon drives to AD. AD jumper MISS.

Jamal sets up. jumper over Kirk GOOD.

80-76 Knicks.

Kirk to AD. AD gets the ball knocked out. Bulls ball.


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Does anyone else get pissed off when Duhon passes up these wide open 3 pointers? Jesus, shoot the damn ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben for three MISS.

Jamal to Taylor. Taylor Jumpre MISS. 

Gordon inside to Othella. JYD knocked the ball away. 

Crawford drives offensive foul. Duhon takes the charge.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

i think its about time to start worrying. However, I dont doubt Ben and never will, he still may come through when it counts


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

High screen roll with Kirk. jumper GOOD. 

Taylor to Jackson. Jackson gets fouled. its on Othella. Pargo will come in. Jackson misses. first ft. makes the 2nd.

Kirk drives past Ariza. 28 pts for Kirk.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Way off topic. But, in the Blazers / Nuggets game. It seems as Darius Miles is on fire. He has 32 points in the half on 14 of 18 shooting with 7 rebounds, 3 steals, and 2 blocks in just 20 minutes of playing time.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wooh! Nice move by Kirk. He's looking great tonight.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

sweet move by duhon. even if it doesn't fall.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal floater over Kirk. GOOD. Othella hookshot blocked by Maurice Taylor. looseball foul on JYD. timeout.

Tom Dore and Kerr do a terrible job


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Jamal floater over Kirk. GOOD. Othella hookshot blocked by Maurice Taylor. looseball foul on JYD. timeout.
> 
> Tom Dore and Kerr do a terrible job


 I second that about tom and johnny


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

can we get a score update along with the play-by-play? It seems like Yahoo! is behind on scores. I read that Kirk has 28 on this board, and they have him with 24.


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Its time for Lawrence Funderburke to start taking this game over!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Tom Dore and Kerr do a terrible job


bahh- this cant be a surprise, just try to laugh off there stupidity


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

83 all kirk with the 3


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn, Hinrich with 31 points!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ok. my bad with the scores. 83-80 Knicks. 

Kirk for three GOOD!. 83-83. Jamal around to JYD. to Mo Taylor 20 footer GOOD!. 85-83 4:52 left in the fourth.

Pargo stepback jumper MISS.

Pargo on Jamal. Jamal jumper MISS.

Hinrich for three again. GOOD!! 34 for Kirk.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hinrich's three puts us up one!


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Bulls Lead! 86-85 Kirk With Another 3


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Kirk Hinrich is killing em.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich with his career high. I didn't even see it coming.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Kirk is God.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

So glad Hinrich's not clutch.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

86-85 Bulls.

Hinrich fouls KT. misses the first. misses the second. Pargo kicks the ball. Knicks ball.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> ok. my bad with the scores. 83-80 Knicks.
> 
> Kirk for three GOOD!. 83-83. Jamal around to JYD. to Mo Taylor 20 footer GOOD!. 85-83 4:52 left in the fourth.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I seemed demanding. Thanks for the PBP.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich chatting it up with the refs. ref with smile on his face. Lil' Hinrich is developing some street cred.


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

someone tell pargo that this isnt the and1 streetball tour


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JYD drives fingerrolls GOOD. 87-86 Knicks.


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Through Thick And Thin!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Hinrich chatting it up with the refs. ref with smile on his face. Lil' Hinrich is developing some street cred.


Scoop Jackson says Hinrich has the title of "baddest white boy in the league" all wrapped up.

Those stupid Iowa farm stories were fun for a while. But they were stupid. And wrong.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Hinrich with his career high. I didn't even see it coming.







heart and soul on full display!


c'mon bulls!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

it's always nice to see someone actually play well in the fourth outside of B Gizzle


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Y is AD shootin that garbage shot.... cmon!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> it's always nice to see someone actually play well in the fourth outside of B Gizzle


Been this way for about a month now.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

ok B Gizzle is in it looks like we have a chance


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

How many boards does Gordon have tonight? I feel like I've seen him corral several.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson to AD. AD dribbles it to the timeline. to Hinrich. back to Duhon. Duhon downlow to AD. jumper MISS.

Jamal corner three MISS.

Ben almost threw it away. Hinrich saves it. Duhon sets up. to Ben. 
3 second violation on Tyson 87-86 2:16 left.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Been this way for about a month now.


Not really.

It has been more of a team effort in teh fourth, not a player taking over like Hinrich has tonight


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Future said:


> Y is AD shootin that garbage shot.... cmon!


I have a feeling AD will blow it for us.... I hope he doesn't post up and get an offensive foul at crunch time like he's so used to doing.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Argh. Crawdaddy cannot be the hero today.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

OMG Craw is killing us- easily the most underrated player in the league


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Come on!! I want to go to the game on Sunday!!!!!

Jackson to Jamal. Jamal drives scores...
Ben takes it .to Hinrich fakes a jumper drives to Tyson. Tyson gets wrapped up by JYD. will shoot two.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

only 3 boards for Tyson? What!?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

89-87 Tyson makes the first 1:42 left

89-88 Tyson makes the second. 

Jackson setsup. drives. penetrates to JYD. JYD lays it up. BLOCKED BY TYSOn. 24 sec violation.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Red seems like he's about to lose it.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

We're still getting out rebounded by 17 (46-29) and by 6 offensive boards (12-6). Looks like the Knicks want this game more than the Bulls do.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

They point out Duhon has a double w/ 11 pts and 10 assist.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God, Crawford killin us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon drives gets fouled. will go to the line for two.

89-88 Knicks. 

Duhon makes the first 89-89 1:02 left.

makes the second 90-89 Bulls. 

Jamal brings it up. 

Jamal fadeaway jumper. IN TYSON EYE!!!. GOOD

Ben for three MISS. gets his own board. steps out of bounds. 91-90 Knicks. 35.2 left.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Great game from Crawford.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I can't help but find it mildly amusing that Crawford, in his last game against the bulls this season, is showing off for all the haters tonight in crunch time.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Freakin Crawford, he is haunting us.... wow, if we don't get homecourt because of him.... I will...hit something


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why the hell did Gordon ***** dribble to the corner anyways!!!

Please no masking. sst.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Future said:


> Freakin Crawford, he is haunting us.... wow, if we don't get homecourt because of him.... I will...hit something


You should go to NY and hit him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Marbury is not in the fourth quarter.

Jackson to inbound. to Thomas right back to Jackson. to Crawford top of the key. Hinrich on him. waits. drives takes the crazy three. MISS. 14 secs left 91-90.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ok, now thats the Crawford I know.... shooting a damn pointless 3 pointer.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Crawford just lost the damn game. What the hell was he doing?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Time for Gordon to work his magic.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Crawford vs. Hinrich. Crawford misses badly! 

Bulls timeout. Ok, one possession for homecourt. Let's do it, fellas.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Future said:


> Why the hell did Gordon F-ing dribble to the corner anyways!!!



Any guesses who takes this shot??


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I have a feeling Kirk will be taking the final shot and not Ben....


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Any guesses who takes this shot??


I'm going to say K-Dawgy Dog, takes the last shot.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Crawford just lost the damn game. What the hell was he doing?



you do know where you are, right?

:smilewink


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Future said:


> I have a feeling Kirk will be taking the final shot and not Ben....


You beat me to it.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

like to see a drive and kick to KH or BG


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

wow, what a way to blow it.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugh. Offensive on Tyson on the pick. Lame.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

all I know is. if we miss we will complain. Why didn't _____ take the shot.

Hinrich inbounds. to Tyson. Hinrich gets the ball off a screen and gets called for the offensive foul!!!! WHATT!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Interesting to see who the Knicks focus on.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

**** Refs.... jesus christ! Eddie Rush just decided this game... freakin sad.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Good call by the referees, AD and Chandler have been doing those illegal screens all year, so it is a good call, even though I don't like it.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

That was a HORRIBLE call....

And the NY color commentary is beginning to show their homerism.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I do agree w/Dore's analysis. Tyson turned to make the pass, not to set the pick, and was pretty much fully turned when the pass was made.

Ok, let's hope the Knicks miss their free throws or we're ready to hit the trey.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Tyson fouls out. Jamal to the line.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow Ariza ran into Tyson........this blows. Stephon is back. Ariza out. 

Jermaine jackson to inbound.Gordon on him. gets it in to Jamal. Tyson fouls.. Tyson fouls out. 4 pts 3 boards.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Crawford chokes


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

WOW Jamal misses both FTs.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, Jamal misses 2 FTs... thanks buddy.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

JC 0 for 2 at the line!!!!!!!!!!! Priceless!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Crawdaddy misses em both. My goodness he's gonna be seasick if they lose now.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Crawford just lost the damn game. What the hell is he doing?

Hopefully it'll work this time too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

91-90 11.1 seconds left in the game.......


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Bulls can't keep getting beat on the glass and expect to win games. Its that simple. Unless they correct this there will be no sucessful postseason.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Future said:


> Wow, Jamal misses 2 FTs... thanks buddy.



:laugh::laugh: :laguh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. jamal bricks both FT's


lol, neil funk: _yes virginia, there is a jamal crawford!_


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

When I'm drunk, I laugh. When I'm stoned, I laguh.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich inbounds to Ben. Ben hits it!!!! 5.8 secs left !!! 91-92 Bulls!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mr. Clutch does it again.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh........my.........god.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Beeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Jermaine Jackson is the new Ehlo.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles with his verson of the Pike punch!!!!!.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

fleetwood macbull said:


> Bulls can't keep getting beat on the glass and expect to win games. Its that simple. Unless they correct this there will be no sucessful postseason.



If you ask a certain poster we are getting beat on the glass recently because of Curry....


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

How appropriate.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal misses the last shot!!! Bulls win!!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Jermaine Jackson is the new Ehlo.



Wow. Yeah, ben gordon is really expendable.

Edit: We'll be at home for the first round.


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Heaven On Earth!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

YES!! I WANNA HUMP BEN GORDON'S LEG!! HOME COURT!!! The game is at CHICAG ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Looks like I was wrong. Ben got the shot and not Kirk.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Crawfords still a Bull at heart.

*Bulls Player of the Game*


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> How appropriate.


Yea how bout that?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> you do know where you are, right?
> 
> :smilewink


Haha, yeah I know.. I was just hoping the Bulls lost so they could still help the Sixers out by winning tomorrow. Looks like I'll be cheering for the Bulls to beat Indiana in vain.  

No 6th seed for the Sixers.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Is the game over now?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Jermaine Jackson is the new Ehlo.


Or Bryon Russell.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Future said:


> YES!! I WANNA HUMP BEN GORDON'S LEG!! HOME COURT!!! The game is at CHICAG ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!


Okay, that's it. Two funny posts in 5 minutes.

2+5=1 +rep.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben says the first play was for Hinrich and the second one they were going to try something different. Ben got open and hits the j!!! homecourt baby!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> Crawfords still a Bull at heart.
> 
> *Bulls Player of the Game*




get that crap off my screen


BEN OWNS ALL!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

AnaMayShun said:


> Looks like I was wrong. Ben got the shot and not Kirk.


No, when TC got the offensive foul the ball was goin to Kirk.... when Jamal showed he's a true bull at heart and missed 2 FTs, Skiles changed it up a bit and went to Ben. I had a feelin he would change it up to!

This feels great... HOMECOURT!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*47!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*home court!!!*


thank you ben!
thank you kirk!
thank you bulls!


and thank you very much jamal!!!!


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

[GreekBullsFan]

Ben Gordon makes me happy in pants.

[/GreekBullsFan]


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

sloth said:


> Crawfords still a Bull at heart.
> 
> *Bulls Player of the Game*


HAHA. That is funny.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Yea how bout that?



Feels good, huh?


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Geoshnas2005 said:


> get that crap off my screen
> 
> 
> BEN OWNS ALL!


lol, that made me laugh.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hoo Yah!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

We just got homecourt advantage in the playoffs!

Fire Skiles! Fire Paxson! Blow up the team!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Feels good, huh?


Oh yea, I thought we were going to get torched by JC at the end there, and it'd be some sort of bittersweet victory for him.
But I'll take this instead.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Can we change the phrase from Jordan 'esqe to Gordon 'esqe?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

<----- Lets all dance!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Thank you, Jamal Crawford.

And thank you, Bulls management.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

WOW,WOW,WOW!!!!!! The "Comeback Kids" do it again. :banana: At this rate no defacit will seem too big to them to overcome. Great job by the team!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

And great job Jamal


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Maybe Crawford missed on purpose. Ehhh.....what was I thinking? It was Crawford who was shooting "clutch" free throws.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

Clutch Gordon


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal tried way to hard to put us away. He should have driven to the hole and gotten fouled. Especially with Tyson fouling out and the Bulls having no real shotblocking presence. The jumpers by him were all dumb and off balanced.

Ben just clinched homecourt for us. How can he not be 6th man now?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Ben says the first play was for Hinrich and the second one they were going to try something different. Ben got open and hits the j!!! homecourt baby!!!



Spongy could you please upload the game winner shot by Gordon???


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry, I forgot to add.. :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> We just got homecourt advantage in the playoffs!
> 
> Fire Skiles! Fire Paxson! Blow up the team!


You forgot "Bench Kirk!" :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich had a studly game as well. 34 points. that's pretty impressive. His trade value is at an all-time high. We should trade him. Not a great game by Tyson. He needs to do better than that.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Cocoa Rice Krispies said:


> You forgot "Bench Kirk!" :biggrin:


Yea he's expendable.
Trade him.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

At this point... I would be surprised if Gordon DIDN'T make these big shots!


Home court baby...

What a GREAT GREAT (did I mention GREAT) resurgence!

It got all touchy down the stretch... no one wanted to handle the ball.

Hopefully that isn't the case going into the playoffs!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

I thought it was "Trade Kirk for a big SG" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

The Bulls have come a LONG way in one year. Who would have thought it possible! Way to go team!! :clap:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Duhon: 45 mins, 4-10, 10 asst, 1 steal, 2 TO, 11 pts.

EXPENDABLE!


Hinrich: 35 mins, 13-21, 5 asst, 1 steal, 0 TO, 34 pts.

EXPENDABLE!


Gordon: 21 mins, 6-15, 2 asst, 2 steal, 2 TO, 16 pts.

EXPENDABLE!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

You know what, I learned something tonight....

Wait a minute, NO I DIDNT, I learned a while back NEVER DOUBT B GIZZLE, And there is a reason for that, thats my dude, he always comes through, B GIZZLE BABAY


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

On another note, did Ben clinch rookie of the year tonight?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> On another note, did Ben clinch rookie of the year tonight?



No. Because he isn't going to win.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> Duhon: 45 mins, 4-10, 10 asst, 1 steal, *2 TO,* 11 pts.
> 
> EXPENDABLE!
> 
> ...


Really like to see the turnover numbers by duhon and hinrich tonight. They held onto the ball well tonight. We really need to have that continue in the playoffs.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> On another note, did Ben clinch rookie of the year tonight?


I don't think so, but I think it strengthens his case for rookie of the year. However, it may have solidified his win in sixth man of the year. Okafor has such imposing numbers, whereas Gordon's numbers are very similar to Davis and Stackhouse, but he has fourth quarter heroics to his credit.

Okafor's numbers are just too great to be sure.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

<marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*An ugly win is still a win, but isn't this many ugly wins in a row some sort of crime?!?! *_*The Bull Wins!!! Ben Gordon is the MAAASSSSSTTTEERRRRRR!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!!  :wbanana: I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! **The SIXTH MAN strikes again!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! _THAT'S BULL!!! _:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins 9 in a row against the Raptor!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! I'll have a Hinrichen! :cheers: The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Coors? Corona? Bud light? Diet Coke, Please!!! How about a nice refreshing glass of MILK!!! :cheers: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Tyson...... DAMN!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! This Bull team defines winning ugly. U-G-L-Y and they ain't got NO alibi. They ugly!!!The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**Jamal finally wins a game for the Bull!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *How about that Pargo? * :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Welcome to the team, Mr. Thunderburke!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! :rbanana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull clinches the playoffs!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **GO BULL!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *This pie is giving me heartburn... The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Who Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Best wishes for a clear bill of health, Mr. Ed. Health first, basketball second. *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull is now guaranteed it's first WINNING record since it's last championship!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **:rbanana: Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee> :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! It's not that I have anything against the other members of the pastry family. A nice eclair, possibly a croissant, even a piece of baclava or a slice of cheescake on occasion. Pie, however, will always be my favorite. Really... Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! :rbanana: </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>Ben Gordon is the MAAAASTERRRR!!! *The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee>


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I don't think so, but I think it strengthens his case for rookie of the year. However, it may have solidified his win in sixth man of the year. Okafor has such imposing numbers, whereas Gordon's numbers are very similar to Davis and Stackhouse, but he has fourth quarter heroics to his credit.
> 
> Okafor's numbers are just too great to be sure.


I do agree with this. I hope those who do the choosing look at the quality of the team and not just numbers, but it's obvioulsy not a certainty either way.

I like his chances for 6th man quite a bit though.


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Am I the only one that got a little Michael Jordan over Russell flashback? Man, this feels good!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://home.comcast.net/~jmoon83/skiles_postgame_4-19-05-knicks.mp3


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

HookEmHorns said:


> Am I the only one that got a little Michael Jordan over Russell flashback? Man, this feels good!


 I love how I just wrote out Michael Jordans full name and wrote Russell, as if Russell was the superstar with 6 rings


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> You know what, I learned something tonight....
> 
> Wait a minute, NO I DIDNT, I learned a while back NEVER DOUBT B GIZZLE, And there is a reason for that, thats my dude, he always comes through, B GIZZLE BABAY


Wasn't Crawford your dude last year?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

After watching the amazing game on TV, i went back and listened to the end of it on the radio. Neil funk had a few funny nuggets concerning Crawford.

After his first FT miss: 
"He misses the FT...that was a choke job there."

After he misses the 2nd:

"Thanks Jamal, thats why we traded you." 

:rofl:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*WYNN!*, holy crap that's some amazing work with a computer you did there. I was hypnotized by those scrolling things for a good 5 minutes solid.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Wynn said:


> <marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*An ugly win is still a win, but isn't this many ugly wins in a row some sort of crime?!?! *_*The Bull Wins!!! Ben Gordon is the MAAASSSSSTTTEERRRRRR!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!!  :wbanana: I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! **The SIXTH MAN strikes again!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! _THAT'S BULL!!! _:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins 9 in a row against the Raptor!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! I'll have a Hinrichen! :cheers: The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Coors? Corona? Bud light? Diet Coke, Please!!! How about a nice refreshing glass of MILK!!! :cheers: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Tyson...... DAMN!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! This Bull team defines winning ugly. U-G-L-Y and they ain't got NO alibi. They ugly!!!The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**Jamal finally wins a game for the Bull!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *How about that Pargo? * :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Welcome to the team, Mr. Thunderburke!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! :rbanana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull clinches the playoffs!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **GO BULL!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *This pie is giving me heartburn... The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Who Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Best wishes for a clear bill of health, Mr. Ed. Health first, basketball second. *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull is now guaranteed it's first WINNING record since it's last championship!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **:rbanana: Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee> :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! It's not that I have anything against the other members of the pastry family. A nice eclair, possibly a croissant, even a piece of baclava or a slice of cheescake on occasion. Pie, however, will always be my favorite. Really... Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! :rbanana: </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>Ben Gordon is the MAAAASTERRRR!!! *The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee>


Ah, I can never get enough of your marquee after a win, Wynn :biggrin:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

WestHighHawk said:


> Ah, I can never get enough of your marquee after a win, Wynn :biggrin:


I just look forward to a bulls win so i can see wynn's master piece.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

remlover said:


> After watching the amazing game on TV, i went back and listened to the end of it on the radio. Neil funk had a few funny nuggets concerning Crawford.
> 
> After his first FT miss:
> "He misses the FT...that was a choke job there."
> ...



Ph.....my.....word. :biggrin:


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Post 100, yay


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

yodurk said:


> *WYNN!*, holy crap that's some amazing work with a computer you did there. I was hypnotized by those scrolling things for a good 5 minutes solid.


Thanks to you and all the others who have expressed appreciation. I don't quite remember when I started it, but it just kind of seems fitting to keep it going. Sorry I missed the Orlando and Atlanta games when I was out of town.

Go Bull!!!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

:banana:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

LOL!! I keep watching the end of that game where gordon hits the game winner. Hinrich gave him a good smack in the back of the head while walking back to the bench.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Wasn't Crawford your dude last year?



Yup, and I still like him but not the same extent sense he's not a Bull


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

remlover said:


> After watching the amazing game on TV, i went back and listened to the end of it on the radio. Neil funk had a few funny nuggets concerning Crawford.
> 
> After his first FT miss:
> "He misses the FT...that was a choke job there."
> ...


Ugh. Sorry for another rain-on-the-parade post, but that is really uncool, bush-league, and small-time on Neil's part, especially the second comment. I always considered him one of the greats in the biz, and this sort of stuff is way, way beneath him.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Ugh. Sorry for another rain-on-the-parade post, but that is really uncool, bush-league, and small-time on Neil's part, especially the second comment. I always considered him one of the greats in the biz, and this sort of stuff is way, way beneath him.


I agree 100%. Our announcers should be just as disappointed with our success as some of us are.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Ugh. Sorry for another rain-on-the-parade post, but that is really uncool, bush-league, and small-time on Neil's part, especially the second comment. I always considered him one of the greats in the biz, and this sort of stuff is way, way beneath him.



aww, c'mon mr. crabapple!! he followed this up with the "yes virginia, there is a jamal crawford" line and it _was_ funny. 


:smilewink


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Wynn said:


> I agree 100%. Our announcers should be just as disappointed with our success as some of us are.


Great post, 100% correct.

The way Jamal played down the stretch IS the reason we traded him, how dare anyone report the TRUTH.

And that comment was no worse than what the KNICKS announcers were saying about Jamal. In fact, even they couldn't figure out why Jamal refused to go to the hole in the final minute. Or why he refused to demand the ball late in the game. Or why he doesn't play defense with any intensity. Or...

Ahhh, screw it. Anyone who can't see all the flaws in Jamal's game isn't much of an NBA 'analyst' IMHO.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,7889935.story?coll=cs-home-headlines 

Snipets:


Stealing Home, by K.C.

When it ended, when he had supplied yet more late-game heroics and Jamal Crawford's 18-footer had rimmed out at the buzzer, Ben Gordon strolled to center court and slammed the basketball on the Bulls' logo.

Michael Jordan once kissed a similar Bulls head at center court of the old Chicago Stadium.

And now here was Gordon, marking his and this overachieving Bulls team's turf.

* * * * *

"I'm proud of the guys," coach Scott Skiles said. "But I'm mystified why we came out the way we did. We're about ready to enter our most significant games. We have to come out with much more energy this weekend."

*"Every time my number is called, I think the shot is going in," Gordon said.*

The outcome seemed improbable twice in the final 12.3 seconds. First, official Eddie F. Rush called Tyson Chandler for an offensive foul as he attempted to hand the ball off to a cutting Hinrich with the Bulls trailing 91-90.

"A gutsy, good call," Skiles said.

"I can't believe I missed them," Crawford said *before visiting the Bulls' postgame locker room.*

"I started feeling it," Hinrich said.

"If we get to 48 wins after being 4-15, that's a great season no matter what happens in the postseason," Skiles said. "We also clinched the third-best record in the East. The only two teams in front of us are the defending world champs (Detroit) and the (Miami) team with Shaquille O'Neal on it. Those are pretty big things for a young team."


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> I agree 100%. Our announcers should be just as disappointed with our success as some of us are.


Ah, this old chestnut again. Offering up mild and far-from-indefensible criticisms obviously indicates unhappiness.

:sigh:

Our announcer, usually an ultra-competent, objective professional, took a completely unwarranted cheapshot at a guy who, if you believe Skiles and Paxson, did everything the team asked of him when he was a Bull. It was wrong.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Great post, 100% correct.
> 
> The way Jamal played down the stretch IS the reason we traded him, how dare anyone report the TRUTH.
> 
> ...


If you can't see the difference in what and how Frazier was saying compared to a gleeful "That's a choke job!" and "That's why we traded you, Jamal!" and "Yes Virginia, there is a Jamal Crawford", then ahhh, screw it. One guy conducted himself professionally, the other did not.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I love Funk... but he takes some shots at Crawford... so does Bill W. I guess its their right... but I still don't understand all the hate for the guy. 

The glee that people exude when Jamal does something poorly is confounding. I've heard it was the comments on the way out... but that hate was here while he was a Bull as well.

All the years of losing... and the only two post-MJ Bulls I've seen booed at the UC are Crawford and Rose. I guess they just rub people the wrong way for some reason. I'll let the sociologists figure out what that reason is.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Ah, this old chestnut again. Offering up mild and far-from-indefensible criticisms obviously indicates unhappiness.
> 
> :sigh:


Forgive me for liking my chestnuts. It appears that I am not the only one who enjoys digging through the history books for post-worthy material. Please be sure to preface your next thread that does not criticize the team or it's representatives after a win with the text "Never before seen from *ScottMay!*:"


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Please be sure to preface your next thread that does not criticize the team or it's representatives after a win with the text "Never before seen from *ScottMay!*:"


Some people only see what they want to see, I guess.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Ah, this old chestnut again. Offering up mild and far-from-indefensible criticisms obviously indicates unhappiness.
> 
> :sigh:
> 
> Our announcer, usually an ultra-competent, objective professional, took a completely unwarranted cheapshot at a guy who, if you believe Skiles and Paxson, did everything the team asked of him when he was a Bull. It was wrong.


Give it a break Scott. ALL hometown announcers do this from time to time. 

And I believe that while Jamal may have done everything asked of him, he was incapable/refused to do everything <I>desired</i> of him.

On radio and television, the announcers made it clear that Jamal wasn't welcomed back by the team. I believe 'em. They'd know better than any of us.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I agree that Funk's comments were uncalled for, for what it's worth. The Santa Claus cut was funny...and the humor takes some edge off of it. The "that's why we traded you" comment is personal and classless. He's a person, he's having a bad year, and he did everything he was asked to do. Furthermore, he DID play a very good game tonight for the most part and is the first to admit that he needs to go to the hole or that he should have made those shots etc;

Fantastic game, nonetheless.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> the only two post-MJ Bulls I've seen booed at the UC are Crawford and Rose. I guess they just rub people the wrong way for some reason.


They were mega-disappointments, to start.

Jamal was sold as a up and coming star, if not superstar, and Rose just refused to be the kind of leader the team has now...and thats what the team needed from him.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> He's a person, he's having a bad year, a


No, not if you consider the 'raw stats'.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

GB said:


> They were mega-disappointments, to start.


Disagree. Jamal was the 8th pick in the draft. The lowest of any of our post-MJ lotto picks. He should have had the lowest expectations.

Why is Crawford booed (8th pick) and Fizer is not (4th pick)? Why isn't Brand booed (1st overall)?



> Jamal was sold as a up and coming star, if not superstar, and Rose just refused to be the kind of leader AD is...and thats what the team needed from him.


As for Rose... if you were watching the team when we made that trade for Rose, you'll remember there was a dramatic improvement when he and Best joined the squad. The W-Ls were a little better... but the team was finally competing in games. Chandler and Curry were getting feeds on screen-rolls that they never saw before. I think the word *sold* is the right one though. Anyone who bought the sales pitch, if it was even being made, that Jalen was a superstar was full of poop, IMO. The only sales pitch along those lines that I remember was last year's playoff guarantee….which I don’t think was focused solely on Rose performing like a star.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

GB said:


> ALL hometown announcers do this from time to time.


Wrong. No, really! You're wrong. This doesn't fall under the irritating-but-harmless umbrella of pandering to the home crowd. Frazier and Breen were absolutely ripping Crawford (while at the same time acknowledging how he kept the Knicks alive in the fourth). But they were doing it constructively and professionally. You know, business, not personal.

If you think that what Funk said was standard "homerism," you need to listen to/watch more out-of-market games. I would faint dead away if I heard Kevin Calabro grandstand after a crucial mistake by an ex-Sonic.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

GB said:


> No, not if you consider the 'raw stats'.


Then Brand is lousy too.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Disagree. Jamal was the 8th pick in the draft. The lowest of any of our post-MJ lotto picks. He should have had the lowest espectations.
> 
> Why is Crawford booed (8th pick) and Fizer is not (4th pick)? Why isn't Brand booed (1st overall)?


Fizer never fit and Brand has always been classy. Jamal was needed and disappointed. He clashed with coaches, he clashed with teammates, he refused to play defense. 



> As for Rose... if you were watching the team when we made that trade for Rose, you'll remember there was a dramatic improvement when he and Best joined the squad. The W-Ls were a little better... but the team was finally competing in games. Chandler and Curry were getting feeds on screen-rolls that they never saw before. I think the word *sold* is the right one though. Anyone who bought the sales pitch, if it was even being made, that Jalen was a superstar was full of poop, IMO. The only sales pitch along those lines that I remember was last year's playoff guarantee….which I don’t think was focused solely on Rose performing like a star.


Jalen brought more pain than gain.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Then Brand is lousy too.



In the same way as Marbury?

It's getting hard to disagree.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> I love Funk... but he takes some shots at Crawford... so does Bill W. I guess its their right... but I still don't understand all the hate for the guy.


substitute whoever Kirk hater you want in the *Funk* slot of your post. Then substitute *Kirk* in place of the *Crawford* slot......then you really got the yang to yer Yin



> The glee that people exude when Jamal does something poorly is confounding.


substitute the word *Kirk* in the *Jamal* slot of your post.....then you might have the Tomato to yer Tomata



> All the years of losing... and the only two post-MJ Bulls I've seen booed at the UC are Crawford and Rose. I guess they just rub people the wrong way for some reason. *I'll let the sociologists figure out what that reason is*.


are you _SURE_ you want to stop putting forth your own innuendos? Why stop now :biggrin: 

j/k mis amigos! we WON!!! We WON!!!!! _*WE*_ won yes???? :clap:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Wrong. No, really! You're wrong. This doesn't fall under the irritating-but-harmless umbrella of pandering to the home crowd. Frazier and Breen were absolutely ripping Crawford (while at the same time acknowledging how he kept the Knicks alive in the fourth). But they were doing it constructively and professionally. You know, business, not personal.
> 
> If you think that what Funk said was standard "homerism," you need to listen to/watch more out-of-market games. I would faint dead away if I heard Kevin Calabro grandstand after a crucial mistake by an ex-Sonic.



Right or wrong, your posts have taken a disturbing turn. 

:no: 


I doubt we'll see many, if any, reflect your opinion. We'll see.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> are you _SURE_ you want to stop putting forth your own innuendos? Why stop now :biggrin:


Call it whatever you want. I don't know what the answers are.

Rose and Crawford are booed.

Fizer, Mercer, Artest, Brand, Barry, Miller are not.

Why?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Call it whatever you want. I don't know what the answers are.
> 
> Rose and Crawford are booed.
> 
> ...


Crowd wants to make K4 mad.

You should really stop wearing your Knicks and Raptors jersey's to the UC.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Call it whatever you want. I don't know what the answers are.
> 
> Rose and Crawford are booed.
> 
> ...


i just knew you wouldn't leave it to the sociolgists :angel: 

cheers buddy!!! We got ourselves a team in the next few years :cheers:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

GB said:


> Right or wrong, your posts have taken a disturbing turn.
> 
> :no:
> 
> ...


Disturbing? Seriously? Yikes. Forget what I said about getting to know out-of-market broadcasters better . . . you need to get out more, period.

And I'm not looking for some kind of consensus here . . . you want to talk "disturbing," talk about why Neil Funk chose what should have been the high point of the Bulls season to rip a guy just because he's now wearing a different uniform. Classy!

And p.s., Elton Brand was an atrocious practice player and never reached anything close to optimum physical condition as a Bulls. Why no reveling in his lack of success as a Clipper?


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> All the years of losing... and the only two post-MJ Bulls I've seen booed at the UC are Crawford and Rose. I guess they just rub people the wrong way for some reason. I'll let the sociologists figure out what that reason is.


What could it be? 

Maybe it has something to do with their complete lack of understanding proper team play, poor offensive ball movement, or lack of desire to play defense. Rose is a selfish and lazy player. I don't think Jamal is selfish, but definitely lazy, and perhaps stupid (fadeway 3's with a 1pt. lead and 15 sec. to go, anyone?).

How many former post-MJ Bulls fit that criteria?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Call it whatever you want. I don't know what the answers are.
> 
> Rose and Crawford are booed.
> 
> ...


Because Rose and Crawford are extreme chuckers who couldn't be less interested in defense if they were dead.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> What could it be?
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with their complete lack of understanding proper team play, poor offensive ball movement, or lack of desire to play defense. Rose is a selfish and lazy player. I don't think Jamal is selfish, but definitely lazy, and perhaps stupid (fadeway 3's with a 1pt. lead and 15 sec. to go, anyone?).
> 
> How many former post-MJ Bulls fit that criteria?


Elton Brand was an indifferent practice player and never worked himself into anything even remotely close to the physical condition he's achieved as a Clipper.

Yet there are dozens of wistful "he's much better than Chandler" posts on the poll asking folks to evaluate the trade four years out. Weird, isn't it?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Rose and Crawford are booed.
> 
> *Fizer, Mercer, Artest, Brand, Barry, Miller* are not.
> 
> Why?


maybe none of their devoted fans have created and bump :jump: update threads on the Bulls board :gbanana: 

:jump:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> maybe none of their devoted fans have created and bump :jump: update threads on the Bulls board :gbanana:
> 
> :jump:



Haha. You think all those people at the UC are all over BB.net?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Because Rose and Crawford are extreme chuckers who couldn't be less interested in defense if they were dead.


Did you miss Mercer's name on that list?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> talk about why Neil Funk chose what should have been the high point of the Bulls season to rip a guy just because he's now wearing a different uniform. Classy!


Neil Funk celebrated far more than he ripped.

He celebrated, I'm sure, more than <I>you</i>.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Did you miss Mercer's name on that list?


There were no expectations for Mercer. Everyone knew he sucked from the very beginning.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Did you miss Mercer's name on that list?


Or Barry's?

Hell, he out ERobbed ERob. We had to give him away for a one-legged Hersey Hawkins.

Why do I doubt Neil Funk ever took the time to personally tear Brent a new a-hole on the air?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Disturbing? Seriously? Yikes. Forget what I said about getting to know out-of-market broadcasters better . . . you need to get out more, period.
> 
> And I'm not looking for some kind of consensus here . . . you want to talk "disturbing," talk about why Neil Funk chose what should have been the high point of the Bulls season to rip a guy just because he's now wearing a different uniform. Classy!
> 
> And p.s., Elton Brand was an atrocious practice player and never reached anything close to optimum physical condition as a Bulls. Why no reveling in his lack of success as a Clipper?


well, i have to agree, it was a slight dip in standard for Neil. True SM
*wags finger at Neil*

It wasn't nothing that offends _me_ personally tho. 
Its not my career

can't say it bothered me personally one bit SM.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> There were no expectations for Mercer. Everyone knew he sucked from the very beginning.


Not true. I have all the Bulls "BasketBull" magazines from that era. I believe the cover of one was "Shining Star" with Mercer on the cover. When they signed him, they were playing him up as a star, no doubt.

I was referring to the "severe chucker with no interest in defense" line.

Mercer was the biggest piece of crap this franchise ever had on it. What a useless turd. At least EROB spent most of his time on the bench. Mercer was always playing... and didn't get hurt much.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

GB said:


> Neil Funk celebrated far more than he ripped.
> 
> He celebrated, I'm sure, more than <I>you</i>.


Disturbing . . . disturbing that you'd use my reaction to tonight's win as a basis for comparison with a guy who is handsomely paid to call Bulls games on the radio.

Disturbing.

And are you not ready to talk about why you're willing to let Elton Brand off the hook for not trying hard as a Bull?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Why do I doubt Neil Funk ever took the time to personally tear Brent a new a-hole on the air?


Yah, I don't know what the issue is. Funk really, really dislikes Crawford for some reason. He tears into him without mercy.

Fizer, who was drafted 4 slots higher and was paid more by the organization.... and who was nailed on a gun charge while he was here.... seems immune.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> And p.s., *Elton Brand* was an atrocious practice player and never reached anything close to optimum physical condition as a Bulls. *Why no reveling in his lack of success as a Clipper?*


in all seriousness, probably because no-one is here constantly everyday bringing his name up as a wedge between us for cheap thrills


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

This is comical, you so called Bulls fans can think whatever you want. You can wonder why Jamal gets boos and Mercer doesn't.

I don't give a rat's arse, all I know is we are in the playoffs. Who cares if one of our announcers ripped on Jamal, or if all of the fans at the UC boo Jamal and Jalen, I certainly don't.

I just wonder why people care that our announcer and/or fans boo a former Bull? WHO CARES? They aren't Bulls anymore, Jalen and Jamal are now a combined 0-12 against us, that's all I need to know.

I LOVE the team we have now, some people obviously can't get over the "loss" of Jalen and/or Jamal for some reason. Who cares?


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Why do I doubt Neil Funk ever took the time to personally tear Brent a new a-hole on the air?


And it's a shame, too. He should go out of his way and do it more often.

Look, Crawford did nothing to help us win during his tenure with the Bulls. In fact, I consider him partially at fault for our "losing culture." I don't see what's wrong with ripping a guy who was part of the problem in our disappointing seasons.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Not true. I have all the Bulls "BasketBull" magazines from that era. I believe the cover of one was "Shining Star" with Mercer on the cover. When they signed him, they were playing him up as a star, no doubt.


Just because the Bulls PR machine was at work trying to deflect Krause's failures, it doesn't mean the fans had to buy into it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> in all seriousness, probably because no-one is here constantly everyday bringing his name up as a wedge between us for cheap thrills


I'm not one of the "someones" who's bringing up Jamal's name on a daily or even a monthly basis. Given the zeal with which GB pursues the anti-Crawford position, I think my question is more than fair and deserves an answer.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Just because the Bulls PR machine was at work trying to deflect Krause's failures, it doesn't mean the fans had to buy into it.


Haha.

Just thank the lord this team has Chandler and Curry. And that we didn't waive Duhon before the season started.

No Curry and lousy Chandler tonight = barely beating the disinterested Knicks. 

Without them we're Grizzlies light.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I LOVE the team we have now, some people obviously can't get over the "loss" of Jalen and/or Jamal for some reason. Who cares?


Obviously both "sides" do, given the gloating I was reading on the game thread tonight.

And the fans at the UC do as well... otherwise why muster up the energy to boo?

Its a two way street. If you care enough to gloat... as many here do... then "who cares?" goes right out the window.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I LOVE the team we have now, some people obviously can't get over the "loss" of Jalen and/or Jamal for some reason. Who cares?


The point is.... I love the team we have as well. 

Why fans and posters and Neil Funk of all people feel the need to pile on Jamal Crawford is beyond me. Why not just enjoy the team we have instead of ripping the 5.8 million a year shooting guard for the Knicks?

OK… maybe I can understand why the posters pile on.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Just because the Bulls PR machine was at work trying to deflect Krause's failures, it doesn't mean the fans had to buy into it.


Maybe I'll dig out out my "playoff guarantee" letter from Paxson last season and post it on the message board. I'll have to see if I still have it.

Krause's failures. 6 titles. twin towers. haha. good 1.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh my God, this is serious and terrible news. According to media reports, Jamal consorted with some or all of the Bulls over the course of the last 36 hours, up to and including a visit to the winning team's locker room.



> "I can't believe I missed them," Crawford said before *visiting the Bulls' postgame locker room.*





> Jamal Crawford and Eddy Curry, still close friends, dined together at a downtown restaurant Monday night after Crawford arrived in town.


Could the timing be any worse? What should the Bulls do? Give the players antibiotics? Sequester them in a downtown hotel with Tim Floyd as a chaperone?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

This thread is weird but very normal when discussing Jamal :biggrin: 

My uncle who has never been a big fan jamals called me and was bewildered at why Funk would act like that ?He thought it was classless considering jamal used to play here and was very well liked as a person even though his game rubbed people the wrong way.If jamal makes the 2 ft's and then gives the finger to Funk then its OK because its alright to be classless if youre not on the same team anymore.

I also saw some interesting things on long standing arguments that no one has commented on mainly Jamal fighting through screens (because he never does that :roll: ) and Jamal driving to the basket. 

He also pointed out how the Bulls pressure defense basically wore Jamal down in the second half as that Jackson kid couldnt even get the ball up the floor most of the time leaving jamal to do everything with marbury sitting out the entire 4th.

Well anyway Im glad the Bulls secured homecourt but I seriously have to agree with K4e and Scottmay on how some of this stuff is just soo over the top.It kinda makes me sad some of what I see from Bulls fans in that weve finally back to winning ways that we all wanted but now weve become so obnoxious that at some times it becomes unbearable .


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hey spongy will you post highlights today?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Neil Funk has never been as mean as he is as this year. He digs into many players, ripping on guys on how they play but this was a low blow. Not that commenting on his play is wrong but Funk meant it as an insult. If Funk said "this type of shooting is why the bulls organization traded him" or something along those lines then I think that's ok. but this :nonono: 

And what's up with people ripping on Scottmay? I'm glad to hear different voices instead of the same rhetoric.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

no. I didn't get them. My regular computer died. They sure were good though. check www.xanga.com/r_o_c_h_e


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Maybe I'll dig out out my "playoff guarantee" letter from Paxson last season and post it on the message board. I'll have to see if I still have it.
> 
> Krause's failures. 6 titles. twin towers. haha. good 1.


Haha is right. If you're implying that our one-dimensional big men are the primary reasons responsible for us winning, then I just don't know what to tell you. Giving Krause any credit for this turnaround also necessitates taking away his 6 rings, since it was Rod Thorn that drafted Jordan. Can't have it both ways.

Jerry Krause's last years with the Bulls were a spectacular failure.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Oh my God, this is serious and terrible news. According to media reports, Jamal consorted with some or all of the Bulls over the course of the last 36 hours, up to and *including a visit to the winning team's locker room.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No such rash measures needed... Jamal just wanted to know what it felt like to actually be in the locker room of a winning team. Can you really blame the guy?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am surprised many of you are shocked at Neil Funk. When Rose and Jamal was with us, he criticized both guys to no end. Saying things like:

Rose: "I guess he wanted to shoot" (after taking an ill-advised shot)

Crawford: "Skiles can't be happy with that. A quick three."

There were many more things he had said about both Jamal and Jalen and that was when they were here. So I fully expect his to criticize both guys when they were gone. Neil is a homer. He loves his Bulls. 

I have listened to the majority of the Bulls games on ESPN 1000 over the last few years.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Haha is right. If you're implying that our one-dimensional big men are the primary reasons responsible for us winning, then I just don't know what to tell you. Giving Krause any credit for this turnaround also necessitates taking away his 6 rings, since it was Rod Thorn that drafted Jordan. *Can't have it both ways.*


And neither can you! Without the towers we're Grizzlies lite. He gets large chunks of credit for the 6 rings, and partial credit having the guts to acquire Chandler and Curry for the future of the team.





> Jerry Krause's last years with the Bulls were a spectacular failure.


Yah... but its the price that needed to be paid for the twin towers. I guess he could have tried to claw and scrap up to .400 or .500 ball with what he had.... but he wanted difference makers like Chandler and Curry. 

If Paxson were GM at the time we'd still have Elton Brand on the roster… probably no Chandler.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

bullsville said:


> This is comical, you so called Bulls fans can think whatever you want. You can wonder why Jamal gets boos and Mercer doesn't.
> 
> I don't give a rat's arse, all I know is we are in the playoffs. Who cares if one of our announcers ripped on Jamal, or if all of the fans at the UC boo Jamal and Jalen, I certainly don't.
> 
> ...


 :cheers:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow this thread really took a turn in the wee hours of the morning.

like a bunch of women clawing over the last pair of size nine manolos at the barneys sample sale....

ooooh i broke a nail. give me those. *****. i saw it first. meeeeooooowww.


damn. 

sensitivities to criticism of former players sure bring out the best in people i guess. _this is competitive freakin' sports not miss manners' guide to proper tea dance etiquette._ what's a little trash talkin' amongst friends?

are we not allowed to trash talk players on the other team (whether they played here once or not) without having delicate fragile sensibilites chafed and rubbed the wrong way?? oh dear, oh my. what ever shall we do? oh goodness. 




get over yourselves. and i am asking you nicely and in a polite ladylike manner. just keep it clean people. merci....





now GIVE ME THOSE DAMN SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Yah... but its the price that needed to be paid for the twin towers. I guess he could have tried to claw and scrap up to .400 or .500 ball with what he had.... but he wanted difference makers like Chandler and Curry.


First and foremost, Chandler and Curry are basically role players at this point. If the "price that needed to be paid" for two role players was 3 future All-Stars, then Krause certainly got the deal right. Brand, Artest, and Miller are all better overall players than Chandler or Curry. Do you agree?

It was horrible idea to build the team around two high schoolers while giving up on what we had. Luckily, Pax salvaged the mess. There shouldn't even be a discussion here.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> It was horrible idea to build the team around two high schoolers while giving up on what we had. Luckily, Pax salvaged the mess. There shouldn't even be a discussion here.


In the poll I started, the majority of people thought Brand for Chandler was a good trade.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> I also saw some interesting things on long standing arguments that no one has commented on mainly Jamal fighting through screens (because he never does that :roll: ) and Jamal driving to the basket.


Funny how that stuff showed up for only the second or third time this year when he's trying to be a spoiler for his old team.

Right?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> are we not allowed to trash talk players on the other team (whether they played here once or not) without having delicate fragile sensibilites chafed and rubbed the wrong way?? oh dear, oh my. what ever shall we do? oh goodness.


WE can talk about whoever and whatever we want. I'm not bugged by that; I'm bugged by the fact that the play-by-play voice of the Bulls would use his position as a bully pulpit for insulting Jamal Crawford. 

Excuses like "who cares? he's not a Bull anymore, and thus is fair game" or "Aw, come on, Neil just loves his Bulls" or "homerism doesn't bother me" are fine in the eye of the beholder. I just happen to be a person who will call out egregiously unprofessional conduct when I see it.

And it's stuff like this that makes Chicago's sports media the butt of jokes nationwide. Neil used to be one of the few Chicago guys around whom I could assemble a counterargument, but it looks like he's gone over to the dark side. Maybe the Bulls radio team should add a Hub Arkush / Dick Butka type to scream "We needa basket here!' to complete the transformation.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> First and foremost, Chandler and Curry are basically role players at this point.


If the NBA voided all the contracts and everyone had to sign a new deal... complete open market... who gets paid the most from the Bulls team?

Pre-heart Curry and Chandler would be at the top, IMO. Perhaps Deng or Gordon would sneak up there.

Whatever you mean about Chandler being a "role player"... its pretty clear that this team can barely beat the lethargic Knicks without him playing well and would get stomped by the Wizards without him.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Whatever you mean about Chandler being a "role player"... its pretty clear that this team can barely beat the *lethargic Knicks* without him playing well and would get stomped by the Wizards without him.


Would this be the "Division Leading Play-Off Bound" Knick team that was thrown in the face of the Bull faithful for the first two months of this season?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

GB said:


> Funny how that stuff showed up for only the second or third time this year when he's trying to be a spoiler for his old team.
> 
> Right?


Actually No :biggrin: Hes been getting better and better at it as the year has progressed and his role has become more defined .


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Would this be the "Division Leading Play-Off Bound" Knick team that was thrown in the face of the Bull faithful for the first two months of this season?


2/3 of the GMs thought the Knicks would win the division as well.

Marbury on the bench covered in towels, Houston with no chance of returning, Penny with no chance of returning, Nazr not around anymore, Thomas completely ineffective.....

no.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> Actually No :biggrin: Hes been getting better and better at it as the year has progressed and his role has become more defined .



We're <B>STILL</b> being apologists for him?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Craw didn't come through in the end, but overall, I thought he played a pretty good game last night. The lead wouldn't have been seesawing at the end if it wasn't for some pretty shots he drained earlier.

What a second half by Kirk, and another Superman ending my Ben. Great game.

Now lets beat Indiana and go into the playoffs with momentum.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

This has got to be the longest pissing contest ever!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

LoyalBull said:


> This has got to be the longest pissing contest ever!


Nope. That would be the "Jamal Update Thread". All the same pissers, though. Just a pissin' in the wind.... I don't even know why they're so pissed.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm obviously not following the direction of this thread... though I used to care about the Jamal Crawford stuff, it's pretty clear that Harrington has been what we needed. He's a good player, and he'll get better, but even if he doesn't, we're not paying him so I'm going to go ahead and not care.

In other news, this is me, about 13 hours ago, clicking on nba.com :

"BEN GORDON IS THE MAAASSTER"

Now don't you want to join my club? I think I can safely put Tyson Chandler into it.










How many times is BG going to do this? And can he do it in the playoffs?

And can we please play well enough so that he doesn't have to?


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> How many times is BG going to do this? And can he do it in the playoffs?
> 
> And can we please play well enough so that he doesn't have to?


I can't agree with the sentiment of this post enough.

Its nice that Gordon 'can' clutch a win out of the jaws of defeat time and time again...

But I would feel MUCH better holding onto leads to end a game than continually needing to "take it back".


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

LoyalBull said:


>


 :rofl: :laugh:


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> If the NBA voided all the contracts and everyone had to sign a new deal... complete open market... who gets paid the most from the Bulls team?


Surely you're familiar with the concept of potential. No one in their right mind would pay max dollars for a C with 16 pts/5 reb and average defense. Curry will be paid in large part because he's still expected to improve. That's my point: at this juncture in his career he's not a very complete player (hence, a role player).



> Whatever you mean about Chandler being a "role player"... its pretty clear that this team can barely beat the lethargic Knicks without him playing well and would get stomped by the Wizards without him.


The Bulls have won as a team all year. They have no stars. Outside of Hinrich and Deng, there are really no complete players on the team. This means each guy on the team is basically a role player, and the Bulls can overcome the loss of any single player (and even multiple players). Now your point about losing Chandler is valid, but that's only because we're already missing Curry and Deng.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> In the poll I started, the majority of people thought Brand for Chandler was a good trade.


So did I, but that was in the context of which player was a better fit alongside Curry.

The more appropriate poll would have been: "Would you rather have stuck with Brand, Artest, and Miller instead of deciding to build the team with Chandler and Curry."

And not surprisingly, you haven't answered my question. Do you think Chandler or Curry are better players than Brand, Artest, or Miller?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> The more appropriate poll would have been: "Would you rather have stuck with Brand, Artest, and Miller instead of deciding to build the team with Chandler and Curry."
> 
> And not surprisingly, you haven't answered my question. Do you think Chandler or Curry are better players than Brand, Artest, or Miller?


Brand and Artest are 4 years older than Chandler and Curry. 
Miller is 6 years older than Chandler and Curry.

Your proposed question is not really a correct way to look at things, IMO. We could have had Curry, Brand, Artest and Miller OR Curry, Chandler, Artest and Miller. I'm still torn on those trades, but I think Chandler will end up being the better player over Brand. I don't think Brand is a difference maker. I'd rather have Chandler right now and going forward. Artest was going crazy when we traded him. He was losing it. Krause didn't even want to make the trade for Rose. What are you going to do? Keep Artest and lock him up? The Pacers saw what happens when you do that. I'm a big Miller fan as well. He's great in Sacto's system.... but isn't the dominant low-post scorer that Curry is close to becoming. He's 6 years older than Curry. Let's give Curry 2 more years and see where he's at.

Could we have won with....

Crawford
XXXXX
Artest
Brand/Miller
Curry/Miller

or 

Crawford
XXXXXX
Artest
Miller/Curry
Chandler/Curry

Yah... i think so. But the team we have now... stocked with even more lotto picks... may be better.

I would not have minded cheering for the above teams for several years... but I like our current one as well.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the end.

:laugh: (sorry)


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Could we have won with....
> 
> Crawford
> XXXXX
> ...


if XXXXXXXXXX=a very good defender than my answer would be Maybe.

Cant have 2 bad defenders on the perimeter. It would turn into open season on our bigs who would alway be picking up fouls due to all the penetration.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

remlover said:


> if XXXXXXXXXX=a very good defender than my answer would be Maybe.


Trenton Hassell?

Free agent?

Yah... that's the problem with Rose/Crawford... no doubt.


----------

